# Update on Molly's tumor



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the vet called just now and it was good news the tumor was benign😊..so relieved. Now all we have to do is wait for her healing to take place. She's going in tomorrow for a bandage change and a flushing of her wound. So far she's doing ok just very mopey with her cone on but the minute it's off she goes for her paw!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news  hope she now heals quickly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just knew it!!! Great news.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Fantastic news! Thanks for telling us. It must be such a load off your mind.
Just patience and TLC now then. 
Crack a bottle tonight Renee.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

So pleased it was good news and you can relax now, get well wishes to Molly x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hallelujah! 
I'm so very, very pleased for you 
Heal quickly Molly you Wally


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great News! Get well soon Molly and no licking it. Be a good girl for your Mama's.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

arty: W-hoo!!!! Molly shoots and scores, yay to the Mollster arty:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!! 
That is a worry off your minds, now you can concentrate on that paw healing and lots of love and cuddles for Molly.
I agree with Neil – celebrate with a bottle! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is brilliant news. Bet you felt like crying with relief when they told you. Hope Molly heals really quickly so she can get rid of that horrible cone x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wonderful news!!! Bless her!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Molly just got her bandage changed he said there is no sign of infection and she's healing well. He said her pad will take the longest to heal cause you can't put stitches on it..next bandage change is on Tuesday😊


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So, So Pleased for you and Molly, how scary for you, hope she is feeling loads better in herself, lots of love n' kisses from me and Dud. (and Dudley sends a message - Molly, you milk it for as long as you can, get lots of extra attention from your Mom's and snuggle on the Sofa - maybe even the BED! they will forgive you everything at the moment!:smile::smile


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> So, So Pleased for you and Molly, how scary for you, hope she is feeling loads better in herself, lots of love n' kisses from me and Dud. (and Dudley sends a message - Molly, you milk it for as long as you can, get lots of extra attention from your Mom's and snuggle on the Sofa - maybe even the BED! they will forgive you everything at the moment!:smile::smile


Lol...how did Dudley know she's been sleeping in the bed😳😄


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Lol...how did Dudley know she's been sleeping in the bed😳😄


ha ha, brilliant! Dudley only gets to do that on hols.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah lovely little Molly - so pleased she is on the mend and not to bothered with her precious little paw x


----------

